# Blue screen of Death.



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Blue screen of death.*

My computer :

Dell XPS 8930 Tower with Win 10 Pro, windows updated till Oct. 2, 19, 
16GB memory, 6 Core, i7th, 8th generation, 2TB HDD of Seagate, was working totally fine till a day before. 

My above PC, due to lots of updates coming from MSFT and turning on and off .......and rebooting,… now goes to the blue screen, showing with 4 options. as in below picture no. 1.

I rebooted and struggled all possible ways, to fix this,...

Uninstalled latest quality and feature updates both, ( picture below ) ( Feature updates did not allow to uninstall , but quality feature uninstalling, I could .)

No luck, and still the same blue screen,… 
( No screen yet, I am getting for entering the MSFT pin ) 

After uninstalling latest quality updates and little fixing done at the Boot by the computer, I am getting the screen as shown in picture no. 4 here. 

No restore points are shown stored either, as per belwo picture ( all deleted by the system ) 

I want to avoid Custom installation as it will mess and delete all softwares
and will have to re-install.  I want to avoid, Custom install or rebuilding ( formatting from scratch ) 

Are there any options left by using any DISM commands or any other way to get the PC back? It just happened suddenly and no wrong-doings of abrupt shutting down , interfering on-going updates or any such felony, that I had done to the PC.

Other SSD drive for that very PC is working fine, without any problem and I am posting from that. 

Thanks. 
.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are steps here you could consider https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/inaccessible-boot-device-windows-10/


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^^


The article did not help, as it assumes thro’ out as if your computer is in a perfectly working and running condition,.. He is talking about Device manager and update and security,,,,

In my case no package is installed recently that can be deleted,..


Article says,..


> .
> To begin, open the *Settings* app and navigate to *Update and Security > Recovery > Advanced Startup > Restart Now*.
> 
> =====
> ...


 All the things are not available as PC can’t be started which is the main problem,..


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Please follow our Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

How do I attach ^^ zip file here?
.

My PC is,... 1 Yr old, Desktop...
.

Dell XPS 8930 Tower system,

Processor: Intel Core 8th Generation i7-8700
Processor (6 Core,3.20GHz,12MB Cache,65W)
Windows 10 Home 64bit English
2 TB 3.5-inch SATA Hard Drive (7200 RPM)
16GB Dual Channel DDR4 at 2666MHz (2X8GB)
Tray load DVD Drive (Reads and Writes to DVD/CD)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050Ti with 4GB GDDR5


-----------------------


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

View attachment SysnativeFileCollectionApp.zip


File uploaded.

Note: For the same computer there has a working SSD drive and using that, this above zip file is made, and I am posting these posts via that working SSD drive, in which there is a 2 TB HDD drive, that has a problem of blue screen.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> For the same computer there has a working SSD drive


 Your 2TB HDD has probably failed. If you are able to boot into Windows on the SSD drive, then download HD Tune, not pro. Go to the *Error Scan* tab and take the drop down arrow and *select the 2TB HDD*. Run a fell *Error Scan* on this drive. it will take some time. If all of the boxes are *Green*, the drive is good. If any of the Boxes turn *Red*, that indicates a Bad Sector. If you have one or two, that is OK, but more then that and the drive needs to be Replaced. No more testing should be done.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

While turning ON the windows with SSD drive,
it shows that affected drive of 2 TB as F drive,

Clean disk of that drive, seems fine...


chkdsk of that F drive seems fine.


sfc /scannow of that F drive seems fine.


McAfee scan seems fine,..


HD Tune is running now,.. will take time,...


[ BTW, HD Tune's this regular version seems not meant for Windows 10, as per that web page,.. but still it's working, so let see,.. ] 



I think, the HDD is fine,.... but the alternate updating of SSD drive and 2TB HDD drive in same PC, has got some conflict somewhere , perhaps one updated the BIOS and Intel Chip,.. etc,.. the other did not and hence is lost in BIOS. while, at basic start up,...I guess,...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Let HD Tune finish the Error Scan.


> the alternate updating of SSD drive and 2TB HDD drive in same PC, has got some conflict somewhere , perhaps one updated the BIOS and Intel Chip,.. etc,.. the other did not and hence is lost in BIOS


 Updating the Bios would only affect the Bios and not the Windows OS on either drive. 
If HD tune comes back all green but you feel there is an issue with this 2TB HDD, then unplug the power. If the computer runs fine and no more BSOD, then it's the 2TB HDD. Now unplug the SSD and plug in the HDD, if it BSOD's with just the HDD attached it is not because of the SSD.
If it runs fine, then run HD Tune Error scan on the SSD.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^^ Drive is fine, surface scanning pov,... ( 2 TB HDD ) , will do on SSD soon,..


I guess,….. when I updated windows in my SSD drive after 1.5+ long months ( as, SSD was my, an emergency weapon drive purpose only,.. and the other one 2 TB HDD, I was using daily for 10+ hours a day, as my main and regular drive, since having many software on it,.. ) and SSD drive, updated some basic Intel chip related updatation and some mother board and Intel related / hardware related other basic updatation, and hence, now 2 TB HDD, is not compiling with those, and hence it’s losing the track,.. and, not being started, I guess. ) 

Btw,… They both do not work as Dual drive , ideally speaking,.. !! As whenever I had to switch from one drive to another for as OS ( never do on a daily/weekly/biweekly basis ) ,… I had to press F12 at Dell logo,… and select the drive ( no. 2 - in below picture had to select ) just like, whenever you want to start booting from CD/DVD /flash and you change parameter in BIOS, I had to always do that. So, they were not in Dual startup,. that every time, I turn on my PC and it was asking me, that you wanna start from A or B. 

Hence, SSD works fine, but now I can not start my regular daily use HDD which I was used to. 

Do You think, starting my PC with DVD / Flash that has IOS burnt on it, and then can apply further Dos command to fix it ? ( Or,.. the command prompt option in blue screen can do further Boot/Bios fixing / Scan / de-fragment ? ) 

My next step is, take out SSD and let by its own, start the HDD and see what happens,…. ‘Coz right now when start in 2TB HDD in chose a option,.. the first option of “ Continue” box, takes me directly to starting with SSD drive and normally and starts perfectly fine, as default,… Also if I do not go to F12 and select 2TB HDD, the SSD just starts its normal, default and fast way, without any BSOD. 

I guess, Too many MSFT updates are coming day and night of hugh sizes, and even after hours of download and installing, it is always awaiting to further installation at next boot, which you are not aware of,…. Ad you change other Window OS drive in between and hence the PC got confused and it lost the track of that 2 TB, I guess,… ( But here, there was no updatation which was pending, that I remember, so no idea what happened ! ) 











^ If , my currently _used-to working drive_ is sat as 2TB, then it will feed in the line 2, an option of SSD drive,..... and vice-versa. 

This is the screen after pressing F12 at Dell logo at boot,..
If I start PC its normal way, it just starts fine on SSD, a normal default way,...

SSD and 2 TB, both made on RAID ( so, NO switch conflict here, HDD came originally in RAID, 12+ mos ago, when PC was bought from Dell )


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

MSFT's, a junior support guy said, go with custom Install and will have to, re-install perhaps all softwares, files and data be saved ( which are many ) as data is minimal and most of them have backed up, and also drive is visible in file explorer as secondary , in SSD OS , so I can still back up the data ) . I hate to re-install all software all over, losing of all passwords and other in-habituated environment of PC for all sites, its passwords and all,... and hence these exercises to fix it,.. and not to go with custom install / re-build,..


......



I just did quick SSD scanning, per google search, ,.. came up fine,...

Scanning SSD for errors,...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Install Easy BCD on your SSD. In this, you can add your 2TB HDD as another boot option. When you start your computer, it will offer you two options to boot, your SSD or your HDD.
This won't help your BSOD problem, but you will be able to Dual Boot.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^ I may try after custom re-building of 2TB or so,... 

A MSFT level 2 lady had tried to establish that start-up Dual thingie , when she'd assisted, installing OS on my SSD, did not work out for some reason, the way I'd installed OS on SSD,

But later I found , I was fine with,..... at Dell logo, pressing F12 way, 
as I do not switch OS of the drives, so often.

----

A MSFT guy gave few DISM commands to try at Blue screen's command prompt and none is working at all.... ( Commands are not even taken.. ) 



> Thanks for contacting Microsoft support. Based on our discussion here are some further tips that should help.
> 
> More information for you
> 
> ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into your SSD drive. 
Press the* Windows* key*+X*. Choose* Powershell (Admin)* or *Command Prompt (Admin) *
At the prompt typ*e F:* and press Enter (ie)* F:\>* at this prompt, type each *DISM* command, and press Enter, give it several minutes to run. Once it returns to the* F:\> *prompt type the next command, see how you get on. 

A_ Clean_ install would be best at this time. Unplug the SSD, so as not to get them mixed up, and Boot off of the Windows installer. When you choose your 2TB HDD to install Windows, Delete _ALL_ Partitions, so that the whole drive is *Unallocated Space*, then go *Next*.Windows will create partitions, format them during the install. 
Once Windows is installed, plug in the SSD.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Done.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

No Luck. Problem is still, as it is..... after those DISM commands,...




Here is what I would do,....


1. Wait for MSFT's level 2 guy, @ what else he has to suggest, besides custom re-install....as a last resort...



2. Will uninstall, physically the SSD drive, as right now, at blue screen, when you choose " Continue w/ windows" ( the very first box ) then it starts in no time, the windows from SSD, but when SSD won't be there, it will force the HDD to do proper repair to start it.


3. Since, 2 TB HDD is a originally came 2TB factory's OS drive, they have a partition in it, to get back to the way the computer came very first day,..... and I like the environment of icons and icons set up, file explorer look setups, and many other things, so I would prefer Huston re-install, in last stage, ( re-formatting al instead ) after once again, saving and backing up data from that F drive to current C SSD ) drive. 



4. I am not worried about being handicapped, as besides these two, I have 4-5 other seagate 1TB and WDC's black and blue 500 GB's ultra fast possible speed drives with OS ready ( made for this PC ) which can start this PC, though Window's updataion is 3+ months lacking in those, as they are outside, at a safe place. I am glad that I had bought those dirt-cheap nearly new HDDS and had built the OS on those, for rainy days. So, my factor of safety is high,... ! Who knows, after struggling lot, this SSD may also quit knowing BIOS and Intel drivers and may do the same like that 2TB, HDD...



----


----------



## dangnad (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello, I have the exact same computer you do, Dell XPS 8930. Don't listen to all this crap from supposed experts on TechSupport Forum. The problem is pure and simple, MS Update is screwing up your computer. I have proved that after they forced Update 1903 on me.

Here's what I do. Work very hard on configuring your machine the way you want it. Then go to system restore and set a restore point. Not only that but check your computer every five days and if it is ok set another restore point.

Then do the Dell recovery procedure on a USB stick. This is vital. They will walk you through it.

Then go EVERY DAY to Settings>Update & Security>Advanced Options and set the update time to the furthest you are able (mine is set to October 28 2019 right now).

Then hope and pray rotten Microsoft doesn't force another update on you.

I have more to add concerning recovery from BSOD if you request it. I've had to recover my XPS 8930 THREE times since March 2019 so far. This shows you how we are subject to the whims of incompetent Microsoft programmers.


----------



## davephx (Dec 11, 2009)

Different computer (Asus laptop) had same issue with an update while ago. I believe once you hard reboot 3 times you get the option screen and could uninstall last update. That solved it and then I've had at least one new update since and no BSOD - this is on Windows 10.

On my regular custom made high end PC with Windows 10 Pro since one of latest updates would occassionally get BSOD at random times not related to me doing anything I could tell and not on boot up. Only happened maybe once a day for a few days.

But rebooting cured.

So as prior poster said it seems to be an issue with some of the Windows updates not the computer.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

dangnad said:


> Hello, I have the exact same computer you do, Dell XPS 8930. Don't listen to all this crap from supposed experts on TechSupport Forum. The problem is pure and simple, MS Update is screwing up your computer. I have proved that after they forced Update 1903 on me.
> 
> Here's what I do. Work very hard on configuring your machine the way you want it. Then go to system restore and set a restore point. Not only that but check your computer every five days and if it is ok set another restore point.
> 
> ...



That’s true that MSFT is trying to avoid any new version of Windows 11,12 etc and hence feeds loads of updates almost everyday now and most of them are hugh, which takes downing time, installing time and even at next reboot once again setting and configuring,.. etc. I guess they will have to fight the anti-battle hacker sources and also to iron out any old bugs / new design and research to be implemented… and they are doing hard work,.. so proud of them,.. Also, b-t-w, the expertise here are of class 1 level and have not seen elsewhere on other 2-3 similar forums that I know of,….have helped me and taught me a lot every time and I’ve preferred them a waaaaaaya over Dell’s Philippines staff


Second thing is updates ARE needed to keep yr PC latest, greatest and up-to-date w/ the most recent inventions, No ? Restore points no matter how many you make, they al R fake, and ALWAYS fail when you need them, they only help in minor false software installation to reverse back and on minor scales only. Sure you can stop / delay the updates,… but ultimately it will hurt you, No? I guess,.. any updates related with Intel, Bios and such which “ support assist ” of Dell feeds are very risky and you should make absolutely sure they are properly installed, reboot yr PVC 2-3 times afterwards, save restore point and make sure you are not doing any intermittent work, in -between,..


What you have suggest is also a good idea,.. set only 1 day in a month and do all updates properly all in one stroke and make enough restore points. MSFT staff at India is still competent ( though, getting more incooperative day-by-day ) but Dell overseas Manila staff is NADA/ZERO/ Nil/Zilch/Duck when it comes to tech knowledge. 


Lucky I am, that I have other 5-6 HDDS ( had bought used ones for dirt cheap hardly 10-15 bucks each,.. all ready ( windows fully operatable ) to start this PC, also had made more DUPs using clone pieces. hence crash is like a centipede’s leg broken, for me. 


Bad part is, MSFT still don’t have any good commands on blue screen and after only two operation s ( no find of recover points and uninstalling of latest updates ) they can tell you so easily to rebuild the PC / Custom install ( which is no more different, as data you can save in no time sing the damaged drive as secondary ) Sadly, they have not advanced that much, for the crash and blue screen commands… They have no idea how many softwares people are using on their PC and their favorable environment and passwords, comes after months of prscatising,.. and they just can't re-format the PC for every ding-dong, so easily,...


Their sfc / scannow command still says, corrupted files and gives Log address at the end for all computers,…yours and mine. And they say it’s a bug we know it and trying to fix it for a long time, now… ( middle picture in my post no. 8 here ) btw, I am proud of expertise team here.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I have other 5-6 HDDS ( had bought used ones for dirt cheap hardly 10-15 bucks each,.


 BSOD's are caused by many things. Hardware is at the core of most BSOD's. If you are using old used HDD's, they may have Bad Sectors and would cause these problems. Be sure to run _HD Tune _*Error Scan* on each drive to see if it's worth keeping them or not, With the price of New HDD's being so inexpensive these days, there is no reason to chance your data to an Old HDD, unless you are doing it for testing purposes.
RAM is also at the core of BSOD's, please test out your RAM with *Memtes86*, in my signature. Remove All but one stick of RAM and run Memtest on it for at least 7 passes. If you get any errors, Red in the bottom pane, that stick is Bad. Test each RAM stick individually. 
Also, if your PSU is starting to Fail, you would get BSOD's. boot into *Setup* (Bios) and go to *PC Health* or some such, and check the voltages and temperatures. 
If you feel it is software related, then uninstalling the last Update or Software install before this happened, should fix that.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^^

I agree with ya,… But for most time, I buy opened packaged, returned, factory certified refurbished and such minimal used HDDs and during my 30+ yrs of PC use, so far ( knock on wood ) it has never happened that any HDD surface scanned ( 1-3 have failed mechanically of shaft/axis broken,.. ) and it got so many bad sectors and such,…which was the cause of writing error and hence PC failed to restart,…. Few old WD’s black 160GB are in fact golden nugget even today ( 16+ yrs old ) and shows no error on any sectors,… while surface scanning,…

Thx for software names and I noted down, but in my case,…

1. Dell provides at F12, quick and deep all hardware scanning tests and also “ support assist “ mini hardware test can catch it,..

2.  If you put other HDD and if it worked TOTALLY fine in all regards and that gives an easy void to RAM/ Surface scanning / other hardware in doubt, and all probability that you ‘ve shown,…. And that has remained “always” the case, in my case. 



MSFT and Dell guys have no clues that ( my work experience in Engg. offices for 2+ decades ) that many are not using PCs just for fun, entertainment and playing games and FB/Twitter but have so important engg. design softwares and what not,..( 10X the price of PC, even ) been installed and it’s not EZ to find their CDs, pass, codes, lic certi. Handy, other updatation patches applied later, handy and many such upgradation stuff,…. ( many a times you need to give a call to the engg company to activate again for one computer the software was assigned for and have to explain reasons, proofs,… yada yada.. ) When they so easily can say that,.. *Ok,… re-build the PC,.. let us re-formatt,… ! Whatt?*


They have absolutely no clue of the pain,…… !


----------



## dangnad (Nov 12, 2007)

"Second thing is updates ARE needed to keep yr PC latest, greatest and up-to-date w/ the most recent inventions, No? "

No! MS updates are NOT needed for the latest and greatest inventions. Microsoft does the greatest damage with "feature updates". 99.9% of all users do not benefit from the new "features" and about that many are harmed. These features are invented by Microsoft employees who must be kept busy to earn their paycheck. For instance, useless Libraries.

The updates that would benefit most of us are security patches but MS long ago relegated those to the lowest priority. Security patches don't harm your computer. Feature updates do.

"Restore points no matter how many you make, they al R fake, and ALWAYS fail when you need them, they only help in minor false software installation to reverse back and on minor scales only".

Boy I don't get that. Fake???? Restore points have always saved me when MS updates 3 times caused my computer to not boot up. Use your Dell recovery stick, go to BIOS, get a DOS prompt and execute the latest restore point. It has worked for me every time. 

Also system restore has brought my OS back to the way I want it when MS updates screw up some aspect of my system, for instance, DirecShow codecs. *No* system restore has ever failed me.

"Sure you can stop / delay the updates,… but ultimately it will hurt you, No?"

Once again MS *feature* updates hurt you and mess your system up. Delaying helps you not hurts you. The only possible thing that could hurt you is if you miss a security patch. Even then, Microsoft has an entire division of hackers that try to break Windows 10. If they find one they write a security patch. They do NOT respond in a timely manner to direct threats. By the time a pernicious virus is detected around the world MS hackers go out, have a beer and say 'why didn't we think of that'.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^^


Well,…. if MSFT has to make money, why they would give you free updates and patches, wasting their time and R n’D efforts? They may rather accumulate, all those new features, in one bundle….. and keep delivering and selling windows 12, 13 and so on,.. and let ppl buy those and they make money ! btw,….They offer F R E E tech support for hours, even taking control of yr PC, extend to level 1 to 2 to 3, if needed,… without charging a penny,.. Who will do that? Ask Staples, bestbuy or Dell ( outta warranty ) they will need yr CC first and then,… per minute per dollar help,.. Ask those clone making software guys Acronis and others,…they have not even toll free numbers available to customers and will not even talk without Money ! 

Plus, MSFT was giving you the option of mandatory and optional updates labeling, to help you make yr own decision. 

In my case, restore points have “ALL-WAYS and Always” hanged me up whenever the problems have had happened, as all virus and hackware make those Restore points handicapped and delete them first. Restore points have hardly helped, may be,.. to go back after your current unwanted installation of unwanted software and in that case you do not need to do un-instaltion procedure, and that’s it,…but in Crashes, they are the first guys who jump the ship,… raise their hands up, saying,…. Sorry, We are outta here,.. we saw nthg,.. we heard nthg ! 

[ Use your Dell recovery stick, go to BIOS, get a DOS prompt and execute the latest restore point. It has worked for me every time. ]

I am lost here… Where, what and How? C: prompt from BIOS ? R U talking about Vista or Windows 10? Please explain,…

I would not agree with yr last para, as in Windows 10 I am noticing they are sending almost every day Defenders update to fight the outer hackers’ inventions, and they also say this time boldly that you do not need NAV, MacAfee, Super-antispyware, spybot S and D , Adv system care or any such,.. as their defender is good enough,… Many times many have had suggested me over and over and had erased too,… Now I am also used to, without any,.. 

The whole thing is,…. One thing I have noticed,… MSFT during some times , Dell, Adobe, Samsung, Verizon, Comcast, Motorola, LG, ebay, Amazon, Paypal, Seagate,…… and many famous such Make-guys who provide ya system, CPU, Cell, HDDs, AV , on-line shopping facilities,…..etc… just to save money, outsource their technical help for a cheaaaaaper rate to Philippine, Thailand, Puerto Rico, Mexico and such nations ( and, not majorly to India , as those guys know what they are doing,… They always marvel..) and they all have almost near to Z E R O tech. knowledge, ( including their supervisory level ) they are darn terrible and many a times, you feel that these guys should not be there, and have shoo’n in the head,….if they claim to be a tech. Expertise ! Tht’s a sorry-fact. :banghead:

-----


----------

